# invitation ideas



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

My theme this year for my Halloween Party is gonna be a 3D blacklight fun house theme. With scary clowns a a few distorted mirrors and some circus props. Although it will be more on the scary side. This will be the 8th year for our party but a first for the 3D. Im kinda stuck on how to word the invites or even where to start! Any thoughts or ideas would be great! Thanks!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

i just went blank after reading this. Sorry hahahha but its really a cool idea though.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol! Thanks for responding! I thought about throwing 3D terror Vision somewhere in there but as for the rest of it im still unsure.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

If you don't have a million invites to send, then handcrafting some really unique stuff is a cool way to go...

For something like this, I'd do a jack in the box - the clown popping out is a hint at the 3D stuff, and hey, jumping clowns!! 

I found a cutesy tutorial that absolutely could be adapted to be a cool Halloween invite:

http://www.firstpalette.com/Craft_themes/People/Jack-in-the-Box/Jack-in-the Box.html

This wouldn't cost much to make, so if your party is under 25 people (or you have some friends that can help you make them) then this would be really cool to do.

If you need to send out a bunch of invites, you could still do something like a pop up card... again, cutesy invite link that could be remade to be creepy for Halloween:
http://uponafold.com.au/shop/product/tel_mmm_clo/
(this invite would be pretty easy to figure out how to put together)


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Frankie's Girl - you are a genius.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks alot Frankie's girl! I love the clown invites on uponafold. I could add a little bit of blood and distort the clown a little bit. I do expect over 70 to show up. I give out flyers usually but maybe I can give out the other invites to the guests I actually have addresses to. Because every year more and more people show up which is fantastic! Time to order some invites! Thanks again!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

HalloweenTrick said:


> Thanks alot Frankie's girl! I love the clown invites on uponafold. I could add a little bit of blood and distort the clown a little bit. I do expect over 70 to show up. I give out flyers usually but maybe I can give out the other invites to the guests I actually have addresses to. Because every year more and more people show up which is fantastic! Time to order some invites! Thanks again!


I'd look around and see if there are any other places to buy similar invites that maybe aren't so cute so you don't have to do so much work (wow, over 70! That's a whole lot of peeps!!  )... I'm also not familiar with the site itself, so use your judgement on ordering from there (they're probably perfectly fine, but as I haven't personally had experience with this one, I don't like to say I totally recommend them right off the bat). 

You also could always do a video invite as well if you don't normally do paper invites - that could be lots of fun to film and put together! Jack in the box music, and flashes of blood and clown faces... and then POP with a blood curdling scream and then insane laughing as the screen goes dark and the party info comes up... or whatever!) Then you can just put it up on the web and give out the address by email or FB...)


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow! A video invite never even popped into mind. You have some pretty awesome ideas. Looks like I got some researching to do. Well I can't wait for when it's all said and done so I can post some pics. Woohoo!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I found these on pinterest...but it says they came from folksy.com...I thought these were cute too for a circus theme....


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

pumpkinpie said:


> I found these on pinterest...but it says they came from folksy.com...I thought these were cute too for a circus theme....
> View attachment 110443


Those are awesome! They would be easy to turn to the "dark side" too... just get a bit of red acrylic paint and drip "blood" and do bloody fingerprints on the tickets (you'd need to wash your hands before the paint dried, as it will stain if it dries, but still). Great find!


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow! No way, thanks alot pumpkinpie! Those are absolutely perfect! I haven't ordered any yet. Money is kinda tight right now. But im definitely gonna check these out. If anything i can find the pattern and print it out on my own paper. I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Im also including a popcorn box printout just in case u need that too








the boxes are at familyfun.go.com...Ill keep checking maybe i can find a tent template


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Thank you so much! That is fantastic that is exactly what I need! I also wanted to buy some popcorn boxes to put some fake fingers and ears in. Like a bloody popcorn box. Haha


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Heres the link for the other boxes...u pay $5 and they send you the templet so you can make as many as u like...I would probably use parchmant paper for that vintage feel.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/93431120/circuscarnival-party-printablediy


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow that's not gonna cost much at all! Thanks so much for all your help. This is definitely what im gonna do. I handout most of my invites anyway. This gives me something to look forward to!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

heres a working link for the popcorn box

http://familyfun.go.com/printables/family-movie-night-popcorn-holder-704385/


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Your welcome....i have pinned a ton of carnEVIL stuff on pinterest if you want to take a peek heres my profile...http://pinterest.com/dawnrb/


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow! I like alot of the ideas you have. Some very neat Halloween ideas. Thanks alot again for the popcorn boxes im definitely gonna use them. In still looking for some templates for the first invite idea you gave me cause those are awesome! If I can't find them I will go with the ones on etsy. thanks!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

If I come across anything Ill let you know


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/6590867...-with-tags?ref=tre-4dea1230a5cc6d91fb36a8f2-1

Heres a link where you can get 2 of the boxes you like for $5...buy 1 set and then color copy them ( use the originals like a templet and print off all you want)...dont know why we didnt think of that before lol


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha that's funny! Well im glad you thought of that. Thanks so much!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.fudgegraphics.com/2009/06/free-hi-res-old-grunge-paper-textures/

this site has some cool papers to download for free that would be good invite paper, checkit out.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks! That's a whole lot cheaper than buying the paper!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

What a great site for paper. If only I had that several years ago I wouldn't have had to tea dye and burn paper edges for 80 invitations!


----------

